# Social distancing and the Furminator



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I would just buy an undercoat rake and wire brush. The undercut rake pulls out a ton of hair but doesn't cut it. Rukie is my 3rd Golden and they all did fine with a bath and regular brushing.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

cwag said:


> I would just buy an undercoat rake and wire brush. The undercut rake pulls out a ton of hair but doesn't cut it. Rukie is my 3rd Golden and they all did fine with a bath and regular brushing.


I do have a rake but it doesn’t get rid of the spay coat. The only thing that works for that is the fast speed hairdryer at their groomer. 

They look terrible and it’s only been since they missed their appointment on March 3, they’re three weeks over due.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lilliam said:


> I do have a rake but it doesn’t get rid of the spay coat. The only thing that works for that is the fast speed hairdryer at their groomer.
> 
> They look terrible and it’s only been since they missed their appointment on March 3, they’re three weeks over due.
> 
> ...


They are BEAUTIFUL!

Have you tried carding in addition to the rake etc?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The furminator does damage the top coat and will do nothing to the under coat until you have basically cut off all the top coat, besides being very expensive. A cheap curry comb for horses will accomplish the same results. Both tools were designed for dogs/horses with shorter hair. 
The double row rake is less than $10 (chewy.com) but takes some time to get the undercoat out. You might consider investing in some grooming tools and do it yourself, it's a pretty easy process and will save you a ton. Because I have multiples with lots of coat the cost of a groomer was high. I found that investing in a good dryer (k9II) a grooming table, dremel tool, rake, scissors paid for itself quickly compared with the cost of grooming.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

jeffscott947 said:


> They are BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Have you tried carding in addition to the rake etc?


Thank you very much!!!!

Yes, I’ve got that. It’s just the amount of spay coat that they’re getting. Emma looks like she’s covered in cotton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

HurmanWesle said:


> Social distancing is the measure we have to take to slow down a global pandemic. It is designed to hold back, mitigate, contain.


Totally with you. My last day at work was May 4, and I only go out to get food, I was doing that once a week. That’s now only every other week, I haven’t been since March 21, I’ll go out again March 28 and I’ll try to stock up for three weeks. 

Dogs have food through April and I’ll order more this Saturday. 

I’m totally doing the social distancing. Which is the reason they haven’t been to the groomer since their last appointment which was February. They were due again in early March. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

A Mars Coat King would do less damage than the furminator. Chewy has a cheaper version called the Dakpets dematting rake comb.........


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I use a Mars Coat King on my girl's spay coat. Just be careful not to overdo it!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Coat King comes in different widths. I have a 12 blade but with what your're dealing with you could go with more blades, i.e., sixteen or twenty. There are previous discussions about it on the Forum if you want to do a search.....


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Not true. The Furminator will indeed remove the undercoat from the instant your use it. But as it pulls the undercoat, it start to strip the top coat a bit. For the price it's not really worth it to use as a finisher (user the undercoat rake, then a slicker then just a bit of the Furminator) to me it's not worth it for that little bit of use.

I would use round toothed come and a slicker brush and if you do that 3-4 times a week, you really shouldn't have any shedding issues other than blowing coats during seasonal changes.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I repeat, the Mars Coat King will do less damage to the coat, when used properly, than the Furminator. I do not lie......The OP can decide what she wants to do with this information.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

So I didn’t use a Furminator. I trimmed ears and feet with grooming scissors and shears, did a lot of double rake, slicker brush, and got nowhere fast with the spay coat. So I finally used a clipper with the largest guard on the rest of the coat. 

I know that clippers should not be used on a golden, but they both had spay coat that was out of control. And we’re not going out of the house at all until things normalize, so I’m the only one who sees them. Judging by how things are going, it will be quite a long long long long long while before I feel safe to stick my nose out of the house. I’m so lucky to work from home. 

Their coat will grow back and once this whole coronavirus nightmare is over, they will go back to their regular groomer. No, my back issues don’t allow me to do the bathing and drying and trimming myself. I’ve never had an issue taking them to get their monthly grooming until the world turned upside down on me. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

